# Yokohama Racing Slicks



## Yokorep (Apr 26, 2011)

Just trying to get a feel. If I were bring in Yokohama racing slicks into the US, would there be a market?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

you might want to ask that on a USA site like NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club - Home
I think there would be a market for that because sofar we have to import them as it is.


----------



## Yokorep (Apr 26, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice


----------

